# Installing amplifier & sub's Honda CRV-2012



## Vstar Mecanic (Feb 8, 2013)

Hi everyone 

I want to install my amplifier, sub's & speakers that i ad in my previous Honda Civic EX-L 2012 in my new Honda CRV 2012 but want to keep the original radio, i did spend over $3,000 dollards on my sound system i want to reuse-it any help will be appreciated.

Thanks in advance
Michael


----------



## TheBlindMan (Feb 7, 2013)

Line out converter, JL AUDIO cleansweep or JBL MS-8.


----------



## gckless (Oct 11, 2012)

^^This about sums it up. May I ask why you want to keep the original radio?


----------



## Vstar Mecanic (Feb 8, 2013)

The reasson is the factory radio is connected with the screen plus all info. i don't want to replace all compoment i ad already this experience with my civic plus the investment i already did


----------



## TheBlindMan (Feb 7, 2013)

What equipment ya got if I may ask?


----------



## Vstar Mecanic (Feb 8, 2013)

I have a pair of *6.5 Pioneer 120w 3 ways*, a pair of *Soundstream 6.5 120w 2 ways*, a subwoofer *Kenwood KFC-W2512 1000w*, and the amp is a *Kenwood Excelon XR-55 5 ways* that what i had in my civic 2010 previously the radio is a Kenwood Excelon KDC-X794 witch i wont install but i'm going to install in to my 1955 Ford Fairlane Victoria this spring.

I did look at what TheBlindMan propose me the JL Audio cleansweep or the JBL MS-8, the JBL is much more expensive then the JL Audio.

My only worry's is to install this type of equipment i did look around the internet to find out how to install but didn't find much info of the installation.

I did try to sell the hole thing but no luck so far.

Any help from other member will be appreciated.


----------



## essex33 (Oct 7, 2013)

I also have a 2012 CRV and kept the OEM radio for the same reason... all the i-mid information connections, steering wheel controls etc. I replaced the column tweeters with 2 Alpine tweeters, front door speakers with Alpine SPR-60's, rear door speakers with Alpine SPR-50's, then placed an Alpine enclosed 8" sub in the back. The sub is powered by an Alpine MRV-M250 amp, the rest by the Alpine PDX-F4. I have the amps attached to a removable prefab circular cutout board that lays under the spare cover on top of the spare tire. So it's not in the way. 

My problem is trying to find the right tuning for the amps. I have way too much tweeter. I feel I may have to attach a JL Audio Cleensweep or similar between my head and amps to get my sound right. I just hate to go into more expense. Wish I could find an easier way to tune the sound. Any ideas?


----------



## Jepalan (Jun 27, 2013)

Everything you need to know here... 2012 CR-V EX Audio Upgrade Project


----------

